# Need Help in NJ, Whats wrong!!!



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

I am looking out my back door and there is this white cold stuff falling from the sky, Im scared, what is it?? I live in Ocean County and saw this over 1 year ago, Im scared!!! PS NJ WEATHER SUCKS!!! 6" last year total, and a big fat 00 this year


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

stay indoors dont let that white stuff get on your skin its not good for you lol 


it will turn into rain like every other time in NJ


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the ? is if well get anything before the rain////:crying:


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

Some sorta white stuff is actually accumulating on the surface too ! I have no idea what this is ! perhaps Volcanic Ash ?


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

It's nuclear fallout.


----------

